# 05 altima 3.5L Transmission problems



## Impulser91 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I'm going to try and make a long story short here. Basically i wanted to do a filter and fluid change on my transmission. I have since found out that you don't replace the filters in these transmissions. This was of course after i had pulled off the drain pan and the "control valve assembly" (i think that's what its called, i could be wrong) The big metal plate behind the tranny pan.

I put it all back together, filled up the fluid and now it wont go into gear.

Is there something behind that metal plate that could have come disconnected when i pulled it off, and I didn't see it to hook it back up? From what i recall it looks like just a metal plate with some sensors on it.

I did NOT separate the 2 metal plates, from what i understand there are some ball bearings there. 

None of the repair manuals i have been able to find are very useful and the dealership is closed today.

Thanks in advance for any help or insight you can provide. Oh and by the way its a 5 Speed Auto, and i used Matic K type fluid as it says on the dipstick.

No Check engine lights or A/T check lights are illuminated.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

There should be a notch on the manual valve that the selector lever rides in. If you missed that notch you will go no where.


----------

